# Power Slot Rotors and Hawk LTS Pads?



## NYH1 (Apr 11, 2009)

My truck (07 Ram Quad Cab 4x4) only has 15,600 miles on it and I have a pulsation that I believe is coming from the front left side of the truck. My pads are still every thick. It has to be that my rotors are warped. I want to go with good rotors and pads without spending any more money then I have to. 

I drive about 7,500 miles a year, tow a 4,500 lbs. trailer once or twice a month in the summer and haul a face cord of firewood once in a while. 

I was looking at Power Slot Rotors and Hawk LTS pads. I don't know anything about aftermarket brakes. How are they? Will they last longer then 15,600 miles? 

Thanks! 
__________________


----------



## catman963 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are AWESOME man - a huge difference over the stock setup!!  I have the Powerslot rotors and Hawk pads on the front of my truck, and Hawk pads with the stock rotors on the rear! I have had them on the front, for about 40,000 miles now, and the front pads are definitely still at about 1/2 life, if not a little more! Much better braking feel and stopping power over stock!!

I had the same problem as you - my stock front rotors were warped before I broke 20,000 miles on my truck. I just put the Hawk pads on the rear this year, but didn't have the money to swing for the rotors on the rear too..... tho the fronts will make the most difference!!


----------



## streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> My truck (07 Ram Quad Cab 4x4) only has 15,600 miles on it and I have a pulsation that I believe is coming from the front left side of the truck. My pads are still every thick. It has to be that my rotors are warped. I want to go with good rotors and pads without spending any more money then I have to.
> 
> I drive about 7,500 miles a year, tow a 4,500 lbs. trailer once or twice a month in the summer and haul a face cord of firewood once in a while.
> 
> ...



Take it for what you will. I have been to long out of aftermarket to say yes or no on Hawk pads. I do know this tho.. O.E. pads for 07 are ceramic based (on your vehicle). I used to do service work on ambulances ans some police vehicles. They wanted cryoed rotors and ceramic pads.
Do NOT used drilled rotors...they tend to crack on drilled marks. Slotted are okay and do help.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 3, 2009)

I am going to be getting some hawk breaks for my truck soon. Chad is always talking about is hawks pads so I am going to try them!!


----------

